# Pupton's Gear



## Pupton (Jul 15, 2006)

*My Gear*

HT/Bedroom setup:
(3) NHT M5s
(2) NHT L5s
Yamaha RX-V661
Outlaw Audio 750
Behringer DSP1124P
NHT X1
(2) NHT A1s
(1) Custom Sub w/ 12" Shiva (courtesy of Wayne)
Samsung DVD-HD841 (SACDs)
Toshiba 42HL196 1080p LCD
Tripp-Lite Protector
DYI Rigid Fiberglass Acoustic Panels
DYI Bass Traps


2-CH setup:
NHT 2.9s
Music Hall MMF CD-25 w/upgraded opamps
Modwright SWL 9.0 SE
Modded Hafler DH-200
Panamax Line Conditioner
DYI Rigid Fiberglass Acoustic Panels


----------

